# Would love to have your honest opnion of her



## essathome (Sep 28, 2004)

She is a 21 month old female west german lines


----------



## medicinehat_2u (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know anything about all of the different lines and all that. But my opinion of her, is she is a VERY pretty lady!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Very pretty and feminine, she reminds me of my Neko. Love her colours


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't give you the type of opinion on her you are looking for but in my own opinion she is very beautiful. She looks alot like my Kaper


----------



## im4dogz (Dec 10, 2006)

She is beautiful!









Good shoulder, good angulation front and rear, nice topline and IMO a well placed croup. Nice deep chest, feminine head but I thik her ear set could be better, as in higher. Would like to see better pigment/color.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I like her!
She has a nice feminine head (I’d like to see a photo of her face). Photos can be misleading so it’s hard to determine the pigment; stronger pigment (red for my taste) would be desirable. She is not over angulated. Nice looking in the chest and shoulder.

She is still young and has a ways to go before she completely fills out.


----------



## essathome (Sep 28, 2004)

Here is some head shots of her


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

That 's a good headshot. I'm a head and butt person myself. i like her angulation. She's not roachy or overdone. What do you plan to do with her.


----------



## essathome (Sep 28, 2004)

She has been shown a few times. She placed SG 3 and SG 5 in the 12 to18 month class. I am hoping to have her Sch 1 title this spring and continue to show her.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If I may ask, who are her parents?


----------



## essathome (Sep 28, 2004)

Her pedigree is here
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/527013.html


----------



## essathome (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the replys I did get. I really appreciate it.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

She has a pretty face and nice soft eyes! I like her even more.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This female has a beautiful shoulder. The upper arm could be a hair bit longer. Her rear angulation is also excellent with a good length of hock. High withers flowing into a very good topline though her croup should be a little longer. Her feet are ok though I would like to see a slightly firmer pastern. She has very good depth of body and nice head that isn't over done. She has a masculine look to her which I really like, dark eyes and face.


----------

